

0x22 - Apple's employee #8 celebrates his 34th anniversary with the company - atularora
http://cdespinosa.posterous.com/0x22

======
jschuur
A better title would be 'Apple's employee #8 celebrates his 34th anniversary
with the company'

~~~
atularora
Done

